# off leash hikes



## AthenaClimbs (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello,
I went hiking once thus far with my girl (about a month ago; she's 6 months now) and because I wasn't sure how she was going to act off leash (run away; chase something or fall into something) I kept her on a leash the whole time. It was pretty stressful, we were both uncomfortable and it really held her back enjoying the hike a bit. I really wanted to let her off but I was just too paranoid.

We may go again this Saturday and I want to take her off leash. Also, it's much healthier for her. But question is, how did you manage taking them on hikes without a leash? Weren't you nervous or do these pups get curious but never stray too far. She has no recall when she's excited so that's another thing. I kept her on a long lead but it was still stressful. 

Any thoughts?

p.s. she's never off leash unless she's in the dog park.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

We started offlead walks in the woods while the puppy was very young so he got used to it and developed a good recall before he got old enough to push the limits. If he shows signs of that as he ages he will go onlead for awhile.

At her age I am not sure I would take her offlead without a SOLID recall under distraction first.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't know why it was stressful for you to walk her on a lead, and why you think its healthier for her to be off lead but you might be surprised to find out that she will generally stick by you. Unless she has a huge prey/hunt drive that you cannot control she should be fine in the woods. I took mine into the woods when he was about 8 months old and he never went more than 50 ft away from me. Of course he had a really good recall and anytime I would call him back come charging through the brush to get to me. Its very fun, and if you don't expect other dogs and it is an area off the beaten path you should be ok. Just make sure there are no busy streets or roads she can get onto if she does decide to make a break. Have a bunch of treats on hand and practice recalls.


----------



## 65Champagne (Nov 15, 2011)

I walk my dogs off leash every single day, but they will not break a command with other dogs, people, rabbits, deer, elk, bear, squirrel or any other distraction. I was sure of it before I ever let them off leash, and that meant hundreds of walks with a leash. Even now, I have GPS collars on them just in case. I don't think you are ready yet, and really a leash should not create stress, it should reduce it. Looking for a lost dog is far more stressful. Think of the leash as the training tool needed for you to reach your goal. Once your dog has learned to "bolt", it is harder to un-train that behavior than it is to teach simple commands with a leash. I still have to leash in some parks where required by law, so I put my end in my pocket and forget about it.


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

I definitely understand how it can be stressful. The dog is excited, wanting to sniff everything and pull on the lead to check everything out. I go hiking with Brody pretty regularly and only recently started having him off leash. He was really good about sticking with me. He would roam but always turns and wait for me. He has a good recall but I learned that that disapears when he sees a deer. He took off after it and it took me a while to get him back. I'd have her drag the leash at first just to see how she does and grab it when you see another person or dog.Have fun!


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Use a drag line - long enough that you can reach it if you need to, but not so long it will be getting caught up on things.

If you are just using an old leash, cut the handle off, so it doensn't get caught on things.

Once you have done it a few times, you will know what your dogs capabilites are and have a better idea of how much control you have.

A few things I require of my dogs on off leash runs (which we do pretty much everyday), is 1) they must stay in sight, so if they start to get too far ahead I either call them back, or say "wait up" and they stop and wait until I say they can go again. When they were younger I had to say it much more often, now they are so conditioned they stay close on their own, I don't have to say it much. 2) no chasing wildlife, this is where your drag line comes in handy! 3) stay on the trail, no dogs in the woods where I can't see, because a porcupine, coyote or bear is not going to be as forgiving as I. So they must stay on the trail, the only time they will go off is to go to the bathroom, and only far enough in that I can still see them.


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Only having had Viktor 1.5 months, I will not let him off-leash yet. A couple weeks ago I took Viktor for a hike through the woods on a 30 ft tracking lead (with a handle). I wouldn’t say it was stressful, but I did have some issues with my lead management. A few times it got all tangled in the branches and stuff. One time Viktor had his legs all wrapped up. And, once, he decided to do a header into a deep portion of the stream and got covered in mud crawling out. 

All in good fun!!! 

I look forward to the day when I can go off-leash with him though.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

jocoyn said:


> We started offlead walks in the woods while the puppy was very young so he got used to it and developed a good recall before he got old enough to push the limits. If he shows signs of that as he ages he will go onlead for awhile.
> 
> At her age I am not sure I would take her offlead without a SOLID recall under distraction first.


6 month old - solid re-call while under distraction? 

Good luck on that one.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

The rule at my house is either we start the dog hiking offleash as very young puppies, or if I miss that very young puppy phase, I wait until I've been working and training the dog for 1 year.


----------



## AthenaClimbs (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you everyone. Looks like my paranoia had some merit. I definitely won't be allowing off leash hikes until she's older and has a SOLID recall. Her recall now is nil to none


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I did it with mine while my bitch was a puppy and I did with Judge when he was a puppy. They never ran away while on an off leash hike. Not as long as they were with me and the pack.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Abby has been going on off-leash hikes since she was 4 or 5 months old. She is now 2+.
Her recall has been excellent with the exception of deer, which we saw for the first time a couple weeks ago. The deer here are large and fast and have a good head start. She doesn't chase them far and comes right back. So, for over 2 years she was perfect. Now we have to take the possibility of seeing deer into consideration.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> Her recall has been excellent with the exception of deer, which we saw for the first time a couple weeks ago. The deer here are large and fast and have a good head start. She doesn't chase them far and comes right back. So, for over 2 years she was perfect. Now we have to take the possibility of seeing deer into consideration.


I have too many deer by me. When Lakota was little I always had her off lead, now forget it. Her prey drive is so strong. She picks up fresh scent from a deer and she gets nuts. I'm not willing to take a chance. I'm too paranoid these days.


----------



## Bigdogsolo (Nov 6, 2011)

*Off Leash Hikes...*



N Smith said:


> Use a drag line - long enough that you can reach it if you need to, but not so long it will be getting caught up on thing....
> 
> Once you have done it a few times, you will know what your dogs capabilites are and have a better idea of how much control you have.
> .


 
I agree with N.Smith. I use a 25ft nylon training line. I will let her drag it while were are casually hiking,walking. It is usually within access to me or my foot if I see she is going to stray or sees a deer. I can also pick it up if I want to emphasize any training command (hier, fetch, bring it) with any of her toys etc. For me this is my "safety net".


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

All puppies I've had I have always done offleash hikes, have been blessed with wonderful dogs that have always stuck with me (well except my exasperating aussie and if they wander a little to far ahead, recall or they are "checking" in..

I can certainly understand anyone's apprehension depends on the dog and the situations one may encounter


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I thought about this thread today, while Rocket and I were hiking. 

I started my pup at about 12-13 weeks, I think. I can't remember exactly, I'd have to go back and look at the dates on my pictures. Starting them so young has a definite advantage. I am very lucky to live in an area where out my front door is an excellent, very unfrequented hiking area. MILES of wood and trails, only the few homeowners around use it. I've only met one of my neighbors once on them. I do have permission to use them however. Now, when I say "HIKE????" He gets up and does a little spin-around dance. 

I "hid" from him early on, the few times he'd get too far ahead or behind. Every once in awhile I still do if he stops to sniff too long for my liking. I've taken him to other areas too, and he hikes like a pro. He literally pauses every 10-15 seconds and turns his head to look me in the eye, and he will wait until I say "YES!" before continuing. Lately, he's been hiking more and more right next to me, where the trail allows. We have deer in our yard every day, so he's not quite as interested in them anymore. The last few times we've jumped some, and his recall has only gotten better each time. *This has not been tested on an open field with easy running, though. I avoid the meadows, and would attach his 25ft lead if we were close to those* No matter the weather or if I feel like crap, I try to hike him at least 2-3 times a week so as not to lose the training. We also stop and do a bit of basic obedience too, just because. Also, I use a "WHOA" to stop anything that looks like he might be getting excited and we practice that randomly too, with a big party and very high value treats. 

Today I felt crappy, some friends canceled out on me to go, so just Rocket and I enjoyed the beautiful but cold sunshine. We stopped close to the top of the ridge, and sat down on the side of the trail, him right behind me breathing into my ear, and I thought that life doesn't get much better than that. :wub:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm with the others that I started way younger with my pup. For some reason most people seem to be like you, and wait until their pup is about 6 months before starting the off leash hikes.

For us, 6 months is right when my dogs start getting independent and I may have problems! Meantime, I've been working on tons of recall stuff with all the off leash activities we had been doing...


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

AthenaClimbs said:


> Hello,
> I went hiking once thus far with my girl (about a month ago; she's 6 months now) and because I wasn't sure how she was going to act off leash (run away; chase something or fall into something) I kept her on a leash the whole time. It was pretty stressful, we were both uncomfortable and it really held her back enjoying the hike a bit. I really wanted to let her off but I was just too paranoid.
> 
> We may go again this Saturday and I want to take her off leash. Also, it's much healthier for her. But question is, how did you manage taking them on hikes without a leash? Weren't you nervous or do these pups get curious but never stray too far. She has no recall when she's excited so that's another thing. I kept her on a long lead but it was still stressful.
> ...


Starting the offleash when they're very young and new is critical, as others have said. I've done it with my three within days of them coming home. Just after they've begun really bonding with me, so they have ZERO desire to be away from me. To answer your question, no, I was never nervous. But, that doesn't do you any good now. 

Your dog will sense your paranoia, so I wouldn't try it at this point. Any offleash dog is at risk and the owner must be extremely confident in the recall, in the relationship, in the surroundings. If you don't feel that, don't do it. Instead think of somewhere other than the dog park that is fenced and safe. A baseball field? Soccer field? Those places aren't being used this time of year, depending where you are. Then YOU can feel safe and confident. We have an enormous soccer park that's fenced so I take my naughty girl (the non-recall dog in my house, grrr) there. She drags a long lead to simplify life for me when it's time to go home. She's funny, she will stay pretty close to me. I just walk. They follow, or within 25-50 feet or so. They *want* me to lead. Sure, they sniff, they investigate, etc, but they *like* me to lead the parade and I don't sweat it, I just go. It is very easy to feel that sort of confidence when you know the area is contained AND you can always step on the long lead to get the dog back if recall fails.

The long lead is your best bet. You can always go step on it if the dog gets too far away for comfort. You said you tried that and it was still stressful? Why? Was the dog straining at the end of it or ? You can also use this as a great opportunity to work on recall. When pup gets too far out on the long lead, do a recall and offer something super yummy.


----------

